
Godot 3.1 Released - reddotX
https://godotengine.org/article/godot-3-1-released
======
eggy
This is sick! It's eating into my Blender territory, where I may just use
Godot for a whole lot more than games. CSG, animation tools, shading tools,
etc.

Blender is still great for modeling, animation and rendering. Godot is what I
had hoped the Blender Game Engine (BGE) was going to become.

~~~
w84death
Exactly this! I'm using it for demo(scene) stuff. Demos, interactive
presentations, learning (and make fun) shaders.

~~~
fookitty
Very interested in getting more info about that.

Do you have a demo made with Godot we could check out or a sample "shader"
project?

------
rcarmo
Reading through the OpenGL support mini-saga, I was left wondering if this can
target a Metal/Vulcan/etc., since graphics stacks seem to be fragmenting
again.

But the new visual editors look great, and MIDI input is intriguing to me. The
only downside (in terms of learning curve) for me, personally, is the
proprietary scripting, since I have been put off Unity time and again because
of C# (I have been writing more of it over the years, but it feels too
convoluted at times) and I would rather do Lua or Python or something else
both dynamic and straightforward enough...

~~~
mkesper
They seem to plan more support for optional typing, though, which I would
count as a bonus vs Python et al.

For Godot 3.1, optional typing is a parser-only feature. The plan is,
afterwards, to include typed instructions in the state machine to greatly
optimize performance.

~~~
rcarmo
Yes, and typing will help towards AOT compiling and performance, etc., but I
would really like to just dive in and write code in a language I already use
or that can be shared among engines (there is a lot of Lua code out there in
the game dev universe, for instance).

Having to learn another language (no matter how simple) for a specific runtime
is the sort of time investment one should ponder carefully (I’ve written code
in dozens of languages, and the learning curve until being productive matters
a lot when you move across environments, frameworks and runtimes).

~~~
eggy
Use C# with Godot. I am personally looking forward to F# with Godot. GDScript
is close enough to Python for me, I had no problem with if from the start, and
it integrates really well with Godot.

~~~
babaganoosh89
Issue is C# is desktop only right now.

~~~
rcarmo
That is an additional point I wasn't fully aware of. I've tinkered with Unity
and they address every platform with every supported language.

Whereas I can do some desktop animation stuff with Godot without caring much
(that's one of the reasons I'm interested in MIDI support), if I were to go
beyond the hobby phase I'd definitely target iOS first...

~~~
eggy
It's on their list, and at the rate that they are moving, it will be there
soon. It is based on Mono, so there shouldn't be too much friction there.
Unity is good, but for Android and iOS I play with Raylib in C.

------
jimmcslim
Can anyone identify the isometric game in the screenshot at the top of this
blog post... [https://godotengine.org/article/dev-snapshot-
godot-3-1-beta-...](https://godotengine.org/article/dev-snapshot-
godot-3-1-beta-8)

~~~
Waterluvian
I googled "Godot isometric strategy game" and found this. I think it's right.

[https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/tanks-of-freedom-a-
tu...](https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/tanks-of-freedom-a-turnbased-
isometric-classic-strategy-game-built-with-godot.5064)

------
pkaye
I was waiting for this.

~~~
Kip9000
lot of people won't get this :D

------
forkLding
Using Godot 3.0 right now, Godot has been great and amazing considering its
open source game engine. I'm amazed at what the developers have been able to
do. Great job guys!

------
pictur
Is it worth learning godot for mobile game development?

~~~
gameswithgo
This is really a very complex question. For what kind of game? For which
mobile platforms? What is your past experience? Have you made a game before?
What languages have you worked with? etc etc etc.

Godot uses it's own scripting language, or C# as a second class option. Are
those languages you want to work with? Would you rather make the game from
scratch? Would Unity or Unreal be better? Would a framework like monogame be
better? If you are just targeting IOS maybe using Swift or Objective C would
be easier and perform better.

~~~
droptablemain
*Worth noting that GDScript (Godot's scripting language) is almost identical to python

~~~
philipov
It's true that GDScript is inspired by python, but I think it's a big stretch
to say it's almost identical to python. You have to squint VERY hard to make
such a claim, or not know anything about python. No generators, no context
managers, classes are fundamentally different. The clearest similarities are
also the most superficial, such as continuing to use whitespace for scope, or
the 'pass' keyword for empty blocks. I like that gdscript is duck typed, but
that's hardly a distinctive python feature.

Overall, it's more pleasant than using C++ or C#, but it is very different
from python. However, what you can do is use godot-python, a native python
binding extension made after GDNative was added in 3.0. Doing this gives you
the most important feature of python: access to the package ecosystem. It's
not like python if I can't use libraries like scipy or tensorflow for advanced
math operations.

~~~
droptablemain
I don't disagree with you. I meant in the context that someone with a passing
familiarity with Python can generally jump right into GDScript and get
acquainted very quickly, which reduces the learning curve.

------
uneekname
Ah, so that's why Google Cloud was down yesterday!

------
pjmlp
Lots of nice goodies, congratulations on the release.

------
harryfcallahan
Great job:)

